# What type of person are you attracted to?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

The type.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

A girl who is witty and can admit to her faults.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey wait, what if you're a woman and not attracted to men?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like guys who are in touch with their feminine side.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Why are all the good looking women gay? *sigh*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Both


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

A girl who can accept her flawed beauty. A girl who believes I can accept her flawed beauty. Appearance aswell as personality. Even if she cant fully accept it..she HAS to believe I can.

Shy, sweet, awkward and imperfect all the way. If she is only ever comfortable sharing her heart and soul..aswell as her flaws with only one person..then that person has to be me. 

Love, happiness and enjoyment beyond the tears, saddness and imperfections. It is possible..we just have to find each other.

Poll - Feminine girls...girls who look like girls.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

_I am a guy and I am attracted to feminine girls._

duh. i would think most guys feel this way. by feminine, i don't mean high heels and lipstick, i mean a feminine body.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

mixolydian said:


> Why are all the good looking women gay? *sigh*


she must give the best hugs everrr.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

actionman said:


> A girl who can accept her flawed beauty. A girl who believes I can accept her flawed beauty. Appearance aswell as personality. Even if she cant fully accept it..she HAS to believe I can.
> 
> Shy, sweet, awkward and imperfect all the way. If she is only ever comfortable sharing her heart and soul..aswell as her flaws with only one person..then that person has to be me.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What is considered a feminine body? Just of of curiosity. Not a concern of mine, I know it's teetering on masculine these days.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't really pay much attention to how feminine or masculine a guy is, but I guess I tend to like the ones that have both kinds of traits.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone with depth, understanding and is open minded.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No love for masculine girls? Player hatin'.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My vote is for masculine boys and masculine girls.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I love them killer feminine curves.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I chose women who are neither masculine or feminine. I don't like the dull, stereotypical behaviour found at either extreme. I guess a close second would be women who are both masculine and feminine. Obviously, I took "what type of person" to mean personality, not body type...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sexy people with nice ***


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Feminine girls with a nice rack and ***!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im mostly attracted to feminine girls but sometimes attracted to the odd tomboy too. right now ive got the hotz for that women from the cooking french food at home. i hate cooking shows but this lady and her womanly hips boobs and goofiness make me stop watch and drool.


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I like feminine guys more. Usually the skinny, geeky type.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

I'm slightly feminine, skinny, pretty good at chess, and still play Nintendo...


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

^ This


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

actionman said:


> A girl who can accept her flawed beauty. A girl who believes I can accept her flawed beauty. Appearance aswell as personality. Even if she cant fully accept it..she HAS to believe I can.
> 
> Shy, sweet, awkward and imperfect all the way. If she is only ever comfortable sharing her heart and soul..aswell as her flaws with only one person..then that person has to be me.
> 
> ...


This for sure, yeah. 
But I'm a guy and attracted to guys - usually masculine or guys in between masc and fem.

Guess I can't vote though :sus


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://fashionmania.110mb.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/ashley-tisdale-extreme-makeover-05.jpg

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_5o0lauHsu1A/S...ey-tisdale-extreme-makeover-01.jpg?imgmax=512

There is nothing wrong with a girl who is willing to get her hands dirty and do some hard work. But, at the same time, she should know how to be a girl as well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Tez said:


> This for sure, yeah.
> But I'm a guy and attracted to guys - usually masculine or guys in between masc and fem.
> 
> Guess I can't vote though :sus


I just pretended to be a dude for my vote. :b


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I never got the hang of gender roles (or Thursdays). I like girls who never did either.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm attracted to the quiet type or the goofy type.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Masculine looking guys with masculine and feminine personality traits.

Blah! :sus


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> I'm a guy and I'm attracted to females.


Whoah! You're deep. Wanna go out? J/K


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone with similar interests, but different enough for me to want to learn more about them.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Someone with similar interests, but different enough for me to want to learn more about them.


Took the words right out of my mouth. :yes

Shy nerdy guys are what I'm attracted to.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

actionman said:


> A girl who can accept her flawed beauty. A girl who believes I can accept her flawed beauty. Appearance aswell as personality. Even if she cant fully accept it..she HAS to believe I can.
> 
> Shy, sweet, awkward and imperfect all the way. If she is only ever comfortable sharing her heart and soul..aswell as her flaws with only one person..then that person has to be me.
> 
> ...


I don't think I know anyone on here who is more romantic than you. I hope you find your someone. <3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> Well, I don't really have a preference. Feminine girls, masculine girls...it doesn't really matter.


Nah, that's cool. I was just poking a little fun.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ha ha. Pick you up tomorrow evening around seven?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> Oh dang, you're driving? Even better. While you're at it, why don't you go ahead and pay for everything? Thanks.


Sure honey, but that means I'll be expecting some things in return. After all, I deserve repayment for giving you a nice evening out. Don't you agree?


----------

